# Time belts/chains/Nissans



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I recently bought my first Nissan, a Frontier truck with a 4 banger...Primary reason is the timeing chain...

After owning 4 Hondas, all with high mileage, I am tired of replacing timeing belts...

Now I need to get a car for my daughter and I would like to find one with a timeing chain...

Because I do NOT know the Nissan auto lines...

Which Nissan cars/models/years, 4 cyc, use timeing chains...???

This will probably between a 1990 and 1995 model years...

Are there any particular models/years I should not consider???

Thanx
Steve


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

I forgot...

Which Nissan models are the competitors to the Accord, Corolla and Camry???


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

the sentra, altima and maxima models


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I think all Nissan engines are chain driven, the 4 cylinder at least, I know the GA16 and the SR20 is, for the 1991-1995 model, I think those are the only 2 4 cyl. engine available. Timing chain is not a sure thing tho, they should be replaced or check every 120k miles. Timing chain tensioner can also come lose. It cost more to replace the chain then belt.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Maxima>Accord, Solara
Altima>Accord 2dr(sorta), Camry
Sentra>Civic, Corrola


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

An Altima would be the best bet. 
Has the same KA24de in your Frontier. Well almost. 
Durable. Helluva lot easier to find than an SR20de vehicle and lots more go than GA16de sentra's.

did I miss this thread in the general section? Why post in in B13?


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

Bennitto...
No, you didn't miss it...

This is my first post in this forum and this seemed like a good place to do it...

Thanx; for the info

Steve


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I believe the E and CA series engines in the B11's and B12's have belts. I'd find your daughter a 4 door B13 or B14 Sentra with the GA16DE engine. Cast iron block, timing chain, easy to work on, very reliable and get's decent gas mileage, in the 30+mpg area. I used to get 40mpg highway in my '93 XE, it was a great car, shouldn't have sold it. Plus it'll be cheap to insure. I'm partial to the B13 but the B14 is going to be very similar mechanically, damn near identical except it's OBDII. There should be a few out there and anything that's got normal 10K-12K per year mileage on it will last for a long time. I know B13's better than B14's so I can tell you what to watch out for. Split CV boots are quite common, trunk leaks around the rear taillights (if the carpet that would cover up the tailights in the trunk is gone it probably leaked at some point, or if the fiberboard spare tire cover is warped or limp. Door sag is also common. Check for leaks obviously but a typical one is the timing cover seal, a $1000+fix if you take it to a shop, but a $20 fix if you've got a weekend to tackle it. The pulley side main seal goes bad occasionally, and is an easy fix as well. If you look at a 5 speed, drive it on the interstate to see if it pops out of 5th gear, not a fatal problem but not a cheap or easy fix either. Things to expect in an older sentra are typical things you'd find in any car, suspension going soft, soft motor mounts (cheap and fairly easy to replace) the split boots and door sag I already mentioned, rotted exhaust, particularly the flex-pipe after the exhaust manifold. The best part is, if you buy one, you'll never need to take it to a mechanic because this forum will be around for you to rely on. Happy car hunting and hope to see you on the forums.


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanx toolapcfan...

E and CA series engines...I have in my Frontier a B24???, I believe...I bought it with 50K miles and I have put on about 5k so far...and it seems like a very stable engine...and the timing chain is the primary reason I bought it...

But the B13 and B14 Sentra...Sentra is like a Civic or Corolla...but what does the B13 and B14 refer to???

The GA16DE engine...how do I recognize it???

I have found a 96 Altima with 90k miles that I'm interested in...
How do I determine which engine it has???

I'm a reasonable back yard mechanic...having nursed 3 Accords to between 260,000 and 342,000 each...I am aware of the various things to look for in these models...and the next door neighbors kid bought a Corolla last year and I have helping the kid fix it up cause his dad don't know s*** about cars...

And anything I do get my mechanic will check out...

But I just don;t know ANYTHING about Nissans...except they seem, by reputation, seem to be a long lasting, well built car...

Good points on the rain leaks and door sag...I would not have known to look at this...

I'll go over the oil leaks real good...

Is the timing chain cover easy to get off to check the tension???

Think I'm going for an automatic, although I taught her to drive in my 5sp Accord...then I don;t have to change clutches...and that's harder than I want to get into...although last summer my son and I changed the clutch in his Trooper 4wd...took a week of evenings...

Many thanx your comments...I'll be back...

But, clear me up on the B13 and B14 please

STeve


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

stevem5000 said:


> *Thanx toolapcfan...
> 
> E and CA series engines...I have in my Frontier a B24???, I believe...I bought it with 50K miles and I have put on about 5k so far...and it seems like a very stable engine...and the timing chain is the primary reason I bought it...
> 
> ...


The 96 altima has a KA24DE motor in it (2.4L).

Nissans in their maintenance schedule list NOTHING about replace/check the timing chain.
(Replace it when it breaks)
the valve cover is fairly easy to take off, but it must be torqued back on with an inch-lb torque wrench.

bah! automatics, IMO it's more expense, less MPG, less control, more complex to repair.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Every Nissan model '91 and up in the USA had a timing chain driven engine.


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

harris81 said:


> *Every Nissan model '91 and up in the USA had a timing chain driven engine. *


Not the maximas with the VG30E (i think)


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Ok, let's be anal about it. Here is the list of the "newer" Nissan engines that had timing chains, which also happened to appear gradually from '91 and up.

VG30DE
VQ30DETT
SR20DE
GA16DE
QR25DE
QG18DE


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Sentra's

B15=2000-2004(SE-R from 2002-04)

B14=1995-99, 2dr Sentra's were known as the 200SX(SE-R in 200SX models only,95-98)

B13=1991-94(SE-R included all 4 yrs.)

B12=1986?-90


----------



## stevem5000 (Apr 16, 2003)

OK...
Here is what happened...

I found her a 96 Altima, Auto, with the 4 cyc...90,000 miles, interior is very clean, no dings or dents...tires about 4 months old...most of the water hoses have been replaced...

Engine is very clean, but no evidence of having been steamed clean...no oil drips underneath, exhaust looks fairly new...

Both outer CV boots are ripped...but there is no "clicking" on hard turns so I made the assumption that the CV joints are good...

Owner will repalce the boots and a couple of other minor problems...

$4000...in St Louis...price seemed fair...

If everything goes ok, I shouldn't have to do any repair until perhaps next summer...

I understand the engine is essentially the same as in my 2000 Frontier...but it certainly has a LOT more POP and POWER...!!!this little bugger moves out...

So, does this shound like a decent deal???

Thanx you help guys
Steve


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

stevem5000 said:


> *
> I understand the engine is essentially the same as in my 2000 Frontier...but it certainly has a LOT more POP and POWER...!!!this little bugger moves out...
> 
> Steve *


I don't think the 2000 frontiers have the KA24DE, but the older ones defiantly did.
The newer ones have a V6.


----------



## BennittoMallito (May 20, 2002)

Sounds solid Steve, hope your daughter likes it.


----------

